# Craftsman Snowblower, model 536-886260 help



## maikoan (Jan 20, 2009)

Looking for a manual for a Craftsman snowblower model 536-886260. I have having issues with the chute becoming plugged up with even light snow - I think it may be related to a belt but would like the manual before I start opening it up. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Here is a part list on this blower:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...3279&backToLink=Return to Sub Components list

I doubt there is a problem with the chute as there nothing really to it. The only thing I can think of is the you have the end of the chute tilted down to much. Open it up to about 60-70 degrees.

Does not look like an operators manual is available.

BG


----------

